# Bow Purchase Question



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I am fairly new to shooting a bow and I already have an older hand-me-down Fred Bear Whitetail bow. I would like to look into something newer and better suited to me as I am not enjoying shooting this bow. Not sure if it's because I don't know enough yet or what, but I just can't shoot it straight. I have shot it between 50 and 75 times already in my backyard.

I would like to go to a pro shop or something and get outfitted correctly, but am not sure of the best or a better place to go in central ohio. I live in Hilliard, but would be willing to travel to get good service, etc. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not from that area, so I only know of a couple places. I'm sure there's more. Fisherman's Warehouse looks to have a decent pro shop set up, but I've only walked through. Buckeye Outdoors has what is probably the largest shop anywhere near you. Just don't let anyone talk you into a certain brand. Go around and try as many as you can, and only choose the one that feels best to you.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check out cabelas, either in dundee or wheeling, great place good knowledge and also a nice bargin section in the store.

you could also check out the wapakontea bow hunters assoc.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Check out Fairfield Outdoors in Lancaster, I get the best one on one service there. The owner, and I can't remember his name, is really cool. They have a nice selection of bows at good prices. They have an indoor range that you can shoot in while you are setting up your bow. They set mine up for me in about an hour.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Bronze Did they ever set the video shoot back up?


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I too am new to bow hunting please tell me the purpose of a stabilizer on a bow. Also do most bow hunters use a peep sight?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Last time I was there NO. It was last bow season. Bow stabilizers help steady the archers aim.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mac, the stabilizer can serve a couple purposes. Primarily, it's there to absorb excess vibration. Any vibration that makes it to the shooters hand can effect accuracy. It also reduces noise. Competition shooters use the long stabilizers to help equalize the weight of the bow, but they aren't practical to hunt with. Most people do use a peep sight. It helps you get a consistent anchor point, which is critical to getting consistent groups.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would suggest that you go to the Gander Mountain store in Hilliard and see if Ken Curry still works there part time in the archery area. 

Ken and I shot bows together for many(too many) years.

I can not and would not recommend anyone else at that store, but Ken is top notch and will not steer you wrong.


----------

